# Hello from NY



## Strawberry4Me (Sep 13, 2012)

:wave: Hi from Maine! Welcome to the forum!


----------



## EquineObsessed (May 24, 2013)

Hello from New Hampshire!


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

Also NY-mid I guess it is considered western NY, but the eastern part of it. No where near all the big city stuff.


----------



## ManeEquinessence (Feb 11, 2014)

Where in WNY? I'm outside of Buffalo.


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

Welcome back ^^

You should post pictures of your mare 8D


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

South of Rochester. I am from Buffalo, and my niece is still there with her horses, in Clarence.


----------



## PaintHorseMares (Apr 19, 2008)

Welcome from all our Paints in (snowy) NC!


----------



## Wild Heart (Oct 4, 2010)

Ah, another fellow New Yorker! Welcome!


----------



## ManeEquinessence (Feb 11, 2014)

franknbeans said:


> South of Rochester. I am from Buffalo, and my niece is still there with her horses, in Clarence.


I grew up in Clarence and showed there!


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

Haha-well, I grew up riding in Clarence as well.. but LONG ago. I went to Amherst, actually, so born and raised in the Buffalo Burbs. I prefer the Finger Lakes these days, so if my Buffalo friends and relatives want to see me-they have to drive. Not in Buff much. Occasionally in East Aurora, since my old Clyde X is fee leased to Lothlorien as a therapy horse.


----------



## SlideStop (Dec 28, 2011)

Hello neighbor!


----------



## ManeEquinessence (Feb 11, 2014)

franknbeans said:


> Haha-well, I grew up riding in Clarence as well.. but LONG ago. I went to Amherst, actually, so born and raised in the Buffalo Burbs. I prefer the Finger Lakes these days, so if my Buffalo friends and relatives want to see me-they have to drive. Not in Buff much. Occasionally in East Aurora, since my old Clyde X is fee leased to Lothlorien as a therapy horse.


I live in Niagara county. Don't miss Clarence! I prefer the laid back, humble people out here. It's a slower pace in the boonies.


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

There is another new member close to you, also in Niagara county. I don't miss that area in total at all. We lived in Lockport for years-and now when I go back, I find it all way too flat, gray and not appealing. Sorry. Close friends still live on the escarpment-a beautiful old farmhouse on Lower Mountain road, but still haven't been there in several years. Where I am is even more in the boonies than you, I am afraid, wide open spaces…..and my horse is on 300 acres.

Honestly-best thing we ever did was leave.


----------



## ManeEquinessence (Feb 11, 2014)

It's like night and day moving from Clarence to Newfane and it's only 30 minutes away!


----------



## loveduffy (Dec 22, 2011)

Welcome to the forum I am in lower NY Westchester ,I trail ride a draft horse Belgium


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

Is the little hospital still there in Newfane? I used to be a nursing supervisor there……teeny little place, but a fun job. Only place I ever worked where I had to work ICU, ER and delivery all within an hour. Also the only place I was ever held at knifepoint.:shock: Many fun memories of that place….so great stories.:lol:


----------



## ManeEquinessence (Feb 11, 2014)

Yep, it's still there! It's a lot better than Lockport's, even though that one is bigger, lol.


----------



## SueC (Feb 22, 2014)

Hi, I love that Avatar picture. You guys always eat apples that way? ;-)


----------



## ManeEquinessence (Feb 11, 2014)

SueC said:


> Hi, I love that Avatar picture. You guys always eat apples that way? ;-)


LOL! I'm sure if I did it again, she'd bite my face off for that apple lol.


----------



## loveduffy (Dec 22, 2011)

my guy would just take the whole apple away from me


----------



## AFull99 (Feb 21, 2014)

hi! welcome! your job sounds really exciting...the mounted police part  

we used to live in Binghamton area. which area are you in...if you don't mind me asking, that is.


----------

